# Welcome Home/Retirement Party



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll, since Val posted that he will be back on this soil Wednesday (07/01)....and he'll have all week to roll into comfort w/ the family, I'd like to suggest we throw a bash Saturday-Sunday...I'm not much on planning and basically Val would have to give us a date fer sure... I would suggest some kinda sports bar or even a place at the beach to satisfy those who want to partake in an adult beverage or 2 or 3 or 4.... Families of course would be very welcome...... 

Any suggestions or party planners be my guest w/ Val's approval of dates and times!!!:thumbsup:

So what do you think????:thumbsup:


:notworthy:ONCE AGAIN, THANKS TO VAL FER HELPING US DO WHAT WE LOVE OVER HERE WHILE HE DID WHAT HE DID OVER THERE!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm game.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great idea Jason.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Gonna put together a little welcome home party for Espo and retirement party for Grouper22. Jason kicked the ant hill to get this started then ran away. Hopefully Wade will help out with arrangements. 

Thinking about a fish fry. We need a place and date. Any volunteers for a venue or suggestions. Must be centrally located and allow adult beverages. 

Mike you and Val touch base and figure out a date and we will handle the rest.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Gonna put together a little welcome home party for Espo and retirement party for Grouper22. Jason kicked the ant hill to get this started then ran away. Hopefully Wade will help out with arrangements.
> 
> Thinking about a fish fry. We need a place and date. Any volunteers for a venue or suggestions. Must be centrally located and allow adult beverages.
> 
> Mike you and Val touch base and figure out a date and we will handle the rest.


Ran away.....CHOOT....:shifty:

That's the main issue will be getting schedules coordinated with Mike and Val...Heck, it'll probably get scheduled when I'm having to work or out of town in July!!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike is a flexible as a Tijuana Ho'..... Virtually retired now...


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

depending on the dates i can get the clubhouse for a small fee? not sure if lillian is central enough, but the beer flows like wine around here


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mighty nice of ya--will talk to Val when he gets settled.


----------



## captaindye251 (Oct 12, 2014)

Might be down for that. I'd like to meet some more of you cats anyway


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

The guy looks pretty athletic and muscular with endurance do you think he will be ready to leave the house by Saturday or Sunday ?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'd like to suggest we throw a bash Saturday-Sunday...I'm not much on planning


You talkin bout Sat July 4th or Sun the 5th?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> You talkin bout Sat July 4th or Sun the 5th?


Tom, depends on the guests of honor.....I'm gonna merge this thread into the other one Chase started....:thumbsup:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Do it afore hunting season....LOL


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Did this idea die?


----------

